# Broken Ignition?



## ohartness (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a 2008 Nissan Rogue and when I went to go somewhere this morning it would not start, it was just turning over. Jumping it did not help so I charged the battery all day, it eventually started but now it won't turn off even when my keys are out of the ignition it is still running, I had to disconnect the fuse to the fuel pump. Any advice on what it could be and how to fix it?


----------

